# Do the Little!



## jimmy j (Oct 19, 2007)

```
http://www.freewebs.com/myfreeshit/tracks%20n%20shit/do%20the%20little.mp3
```



(edit) mp3 is a little loud, you might want to turn the volume down before playing it


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 19, 2007)

i saw that avatar thing B4 oh ya, my friend showed it too me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





but, LOL


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 19, 2007)

You have too much time on your hands!


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 19, 2007)

Whoa umm... 4 things...

*1. Spoilers

2. I don't think I wanna listen to the episode anymore

3. Nvm, hell yeah I do (Bow Chicka Wow Wow)

4. If I ever direct a porno, you're my go-to-guy for audio! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

(Little will love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 19, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen, the new tempcast themesong.

lol


----------



## Spikey (Oct 19, 2007)

OH! MY! GOD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is just too funny for words...


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 19, 2007)

New theme tune!

- Sam


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 19, 2007)

/me cries tears of laughter


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 19, 2007)

LMFAO funniest thing ever in the history of gbatemp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bet little regrets that one.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 19, 2007)

lol, this is quite funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wondered what the hell happened when I started it with the volume turned up so loud!


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 19, 2007)

omg! heuiaheiouaheoiuaheia


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 19, 2007)

what time of the tempcast was this at?


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 19, 2007)

You lot are so cruel...


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> lol, this is quite funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think she sounds hot!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, this is quite funny
> ...


I guess I had just turned up my volume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sounded like I was watching other things than a GBAtemp thread


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 19, 2007)

i just made that shorter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the part where she does that only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not posting anything on the internets though hahaha jk jk, but hey, you never know xD


hooray for Mp3cut  xD


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 19, 2007)

Great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That would fit perfect as a theme song for the cast. xP


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji1989 @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> Great!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, have it loop a couple times and its perfect  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol jk


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 19, 2007)

jimmy j, that is fantastic.  POTY in my book.  

You and the voice talent are both quite gifted.


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 19, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 19, 2007)

Poor Little.

I feel sorry for  her.


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> Poor Little.
> 
> I feel sorry forÂ her.



Dood, watch out for hadrian. He's got an axe.

and BTW, why do you feel sorry for Little?, she has her own song now. Do you have your own song?


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> Poor Little.
> 
> I feel sorry forÂ her.


thats true.. :/ it WAS a *little* mistake she did.. and it turns into a huge conspiracy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'll stop talkin bout this now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its alright Little, once i was talked about for like a week, long story actually..


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Little.
> ...



I feel sorry because everyone is laughing at her and it is sad.....unless she finds it funny? i dunno.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Little.
> ...


Sshh!


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> ...


well heck that changes everything, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if she finds it funny, why not laugh with here huh?


----------



## amptor (Oct 19, 2007)

hey be careful what you say about little.  one time I was joking around on irc and she got a little irate at me, and it wasn't intended to do that.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> hey be careful what you say about little.Â one time I was joking around on irc and she got a little irate at me, and it wasn't intended to do that.



well that changed everything again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i find it kind of sad but if you she thinks its funny (which is probably not) then laugh along with here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but generally i feel sorry for her :S


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> hey be careful what you say about little.Â one time I was joking around on irc and she got a little irate at me, and it wasn't intended to do that.


It's not like we're calling her a whore. We are giggling at her sex noises.


----------



## TheRocK (Oct 19, 2007)

LOL! This is so nice! Little rocks!


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Little.
> ...



Why do you feel sorry for Little? She let out a little yawn/sigh on tempcast and all the guys listening said "ZOMG! SEXYLADYSOUNDS!" so I made her a sexy dance track.

If Little doesn't like it I'll just erase it and go sit in the rain  :'(


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hey be careful what you say about little.Â one time I was joking around on irc and she got a little irate at me, and it wasn't intended to do that.
> ...


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> ...



We are NOT laughing @ her, it's just funny how MR_C0W said happened in less than a day.
It is also hilarious how much spare time (and effort) Jimmy J has.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep. Took me a massive 45 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(edit) I could easily spend a couple of days mixing it properly tho.


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 19, 2007)

ummmm maybe we shouldnt do this because it might embarrassing her? who knows........... but indeed that is a funny sound
does she even know what she did?


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> ummmm maybe we shouldnt do this because it might embarrassing her? who knows........... but indeed that is a *sexy* sound



fixed


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 19, 2007)

yes, i too wanted to say "sexy" but i didnt want to be a dick
ugh where the hell is the irc!! someone please link me thank you peps


----------



## Alastair (Oct 19, 2007)

Haha. Excellent work, jimmy.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> yes, i too wanted to say "sexy" but i didnt want to be a dick
> ugh where the hell is the irc!! someone please link me thank you peps


NEWS FLASH!

Saying sexy makes you a class A dick.


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 19, 2007)

^ thanks.......... you have to be in my shoes to understand why i said that


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> ^ thanks.......... you have to be in my shoes to understand why i said that


Seeing as we are communicating on teh intranets. U can r be free 2 say wut u wunt.


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 19, 2007)

funny noise


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 19, 2007)

Smallkid, I find the ambiguousness of your posts intriguing. Do you think me a dick for saying Little made a sexy sound?


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 19, 2007)

lol jimmy


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll make you a deal - you can have my top cavegirl hooker for one whole night... but you have to tell her she's sexy ;D


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 19, 2007)

your genuine cavegirl or are you going to hold out on me and tell me its the top cavegirl?


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 19, 2007)

She'll be at your place in an hour 





*gone remixing*


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 19, 2007)

alrighty jimmy-crack-corn-and-i-dont-care you got me

Little is sexy, isn't it conspicuous?


----------



## lagman (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG! She wont be happy, at all.
The worst part: It would actually work as a real song, it's not very different to what you hear in some places


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 19, 2007)

i knew it............ time to edit postes


----------



## m|kk| (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> Â OMG! She wont be happy, at all.
> The worst part: It would actually work as a real song, it's not very different to what you hear in some places




Orly?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What places?


----------



## lagman (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(m|kk| @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Â OMG! She wont be happy, at all.
> ...



Well...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  those places and even regular clubs, I've heard some weird stuff


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 20, 2007)

have you been in one of those clubs? o.O


----------



## lagman (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> have you been in one of those clubs? o.O



Ok, the sooner this gets clarified the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By "Those places" I meant = Strip Clubs
and by "Regular clubs" I meant = Discotheques


----------



## OSW (Oct 20, 2007)

rofl! i'm surprised she hasn't commented here yet.

opps, my bad, this topic only made 5 hrs ago lol!


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 20, 2007)

This song deserves a spot on the internetz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would be hilarious if you include that song in the next episode,


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 20, 2007)

in the next eppy, there should be a section just for her to make those sounds


----------



## Orc (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't think Little will be pissed off, since she appears to have a sense of humor and nice all around. Wah, who am I to speak, dunno really.

I do prefer her saying "okay" a lot in the first few parts of the show... maybe I should loop those...


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 20, 2007)

wtf, you guys took something funny and said "oh poor little lets all cry for her because she is being made fun of"

Come on guys, take it easy. If she really didn't want that sound heard don't you think she would have forced asked MR_COW/Costello to cut it out of the final recording?


----------



## Spikey (Oct 20, 2007)

You guys just have no idea. The "gay week" bit in the last podcast... she was UBER ANGRY PISSED ABOUT THAT!!!! So this will be... ohgawd... I don't want to even imagine...


----------



## Orc (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> You guys just have no idea. The "gay week" bit in the last podcast... she was UBER ANGRY PISSED ABOUT THAT!!!! So this will be... ohgawd... I don't want to even imagine...Â


Well "gay" can be offensive even when not meant to be offensive.
This on the other hand is just being funny, I think she even laughed when MR_COW said it would happen.
I think Jimmy J is just running with the joke and does not mean to offend her, plus I think "sexy" is always a compliment and I don't think there is malice involved. 

Let's just say everyone loves Little's voice. Except for me. I hate it. :/ The PSP doesn't suck!.
(I lied, I love her voice, especially when she says "okay" like she's bored.)


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 20, 2007)

I think she would've replied if she was furious.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 20, 2007)

My site = her song. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://publikhax.com/

I still wub you though.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 20, 2007)

I think Hiratai's probably right on this one...

..and hey, I'll try to slip in a few sex grunts on my next segment, just to even things out.

(hint: imagine a bull moose humping a bulldozer... there ya go...)

rrrRRRRRRROOOUUUUUAAAAAARRRRUUHHHH -


----------



## Orc (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> I think Hiratai's probably right on this one...
> 
> ..and hey, I'll try to slip in a few sex grunts on my next segment, just to even things out.
> 
> ...


Do it for the chicks mthr!
I think the tempcast crew should make all of their guests do it too, then we can make one big compilation song.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 20, 2007)

you can make the tempcast pedophillic if you add me to it


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 20, 2007)

Idunno Linki, talking about feet? for a whole hour?






edit: oooooohh... I get it.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> You guys just have no idea. The "gay week" bit in the last podcast... she was UBER ANGRY PISSED ABOUT THAT!!!! So this will be... ohgawd... I don't want to even imagine...Â



thats why im feelin sorry and stuffs

i wonder how shes going to react to this


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 20, 2007)

Er... how old is Little, anyway? I never thought about it before, have I commited a sexual boo-boo on teh internets? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> My site = her song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*phones RIAA*


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 20, 2007)

Little is 20


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 20, 2007)

jimmyj you need a girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I am waiting for her to to post here


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji1989 @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Little is 20



That's ok then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *wipes sweat from brow and unpacks suitcase*




@Spartan
I aint got a girlfriend, but I know a couple of friendly girls (if you know what I mean)


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 20, 2007)

Ohh, I get what you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


casual sex with friends your friends would be cool


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Ohh, I get what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem with that is when they get themselves boyfriends...not like I know about that.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Ohh, I get what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, it is. Unfortunately my ex didn't see it that way and she dumped me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






j/k j/k j/k


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 20, 2007)

Hadrian and jimmyj are manwhores


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Hadrian and jimmyj are manwhores


I left my manwhore ways in 2006 when I settled down.

Ah love  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good for me, sickening to others.


----------



## OSW (Oct 20, 2007)

lol dudes.

you should put in the "Dirty pirates" quote too lol!


----------



## tomqman (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(tomqman @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> great podcast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no1 saw my post in the tempcast. i made a loop of the sound before u


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> lol dudes.
> 
> you should put in the "Dirty pirates" quote too lol!








 it's in the remix!


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> > 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)Â
> 5 Members: sinkhead, Rulza, Kirby102, tomqman, *Little*



- Sam


----------



## Little (Oct 20, 2007)

Well. Uh, aren't I just slightly embarrassed. 

I guess I won't be fake yawning ever again!


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> it's in the remix!



where's the remix? sry, stupid question


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 20, 2007)

*yaaaawn*

hmm? Oh, hello..

Jeez ain't that coffee done yet?

hmmm? Wassat? Not the shoutbox?

By George you're right!


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> Little made a sexy sound?


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 20, 2007)

I couldn't help myself, sorry Little


----------



## Westside (Oct 20, 2007)

Guys, I just wanna say how pathetic I feel.  Little makes a slightly suggestive *sound* (she did not send us a photo or anything), you guys have your testosterones sky rocket... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*goes back to listening to that song*


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> I guess I won't be fake yawning ever again!



see what you just did guys?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






EDIT cause i dont want to double post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















 jk jk lolz or.. huh..


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> EDIT cause i dont want to double post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



funny tabs


----------



## TheStump (Oct 22, 2007)

Lol, agreed New GBAtemp theme song.

Maybe could be an intro to Little doing a review on a game.


----------



## amptor (Oct 22, 2007)

... when is weaponx going to enter to comment?


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its, a chiken and a hen FYI..

then i figured out that "chicken" is like saying "human" then hen and rooster are like, boy and girl.. i learned something that day


----------



## notnarb (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Little (Jun 30, 2011)

LMFAO! Someone just linked me this on twitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Most hilarious thing EVA =D =D =D

Thankfully the remix seems to be lost though =D


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wait, did I miss something four years ago?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 1, 2011)

go time travel back


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 9, 2011)

I already did.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 9, 2011)

i said BACK you freaking


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 10, 2011)

I did go back.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 10, 2011)




----------

